# [SOLVED] Internet Slow on New PC?



## OrcMaster (Nov 21, 2011)

After setting up my new computer I noticed the internet speed is much less than on my old HP computer. I have Exede Satellite Internet (The best I can get...) and I'm using the same modem for each PC. I get about 7-10 MB/s with my old PC and around 0.2 MB/s with my new PC. I've used the LAN driver that came with my motherboard and an updated driver from ASRock.

I messed around with the control panel settings and noticed better speeds without the firewall on, I get about 0.7 MB/s. Is this normal for network connections? And is there anyway I can fix my speed issues? I've tried the Windows diagnostics for my connection but it didn't come up with anything.

Specs for new PC:
*OS*: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
*CPU*: Intel Core i5
*RAM*: 8.00 GB Dual-Channel DDR3
*Motherboard*: ASRock Z77 Extreme4
*GPU*: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660 Ti
*HDD*: 1TB Seagate Barracuda
*Optical Drives*: ASUS DRW-24B1ST c SCSI CdRom Device

Please help, thank you.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet Slow on New PC?*

Hi can you please follow the instructions in this sticky


----------



## OrcMaster (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet Slow on New PC?*



TheCyberMan said:


> Hi can you please follow the instructions in this sticky


Yes, sorry about that.

*ISP*: Exede (WildBlue) satellite internet
*Modem*: Surfbeam 2
*Anti-Virus*: Microsoft Security Essentials
*ipconfig*:


> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all
> ...


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

*Re: Internet Slow on New PC?*

I think first download the latest driver from the computer manufacturer's website if a brnded computer or if a custom of self built computer then from themotherboard's website.

Open a cmd propt by right clicking and choose run as adinistrator and type:
*netsh int ip reset reset.log *press eter
*netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log *press enter
*netsh winsock reset catalog *press enter
*ipconfig /flushdns *press enter and restart computer


----------



## OrcMaster (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Internet Slow on New PC?*



TheCyberMan said:


> I think first download the latest driver from the computer manufacturer's website if a brnded computer or if a custom of self built computer then from themotherboard's website.
> 
> Open a cmd propt by right clicking and choose run as adinistrator and type:
> *netsh int ip reset reset.log *press eter
> ...


My ping lowered significantly, from the hundreds to around 22, but the download speed didn't increase very much, it's up to about 0.5MB/s.


----------



## OrcMaster (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok I think my connection is fixed for now, thank you for your help TheCyberMan.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad your issue is now resolved you are welcome.


----------

